# Burton Channel Adapter Plate for Drake Bindings (F-60)?



## herjazz (Feb 20, 2013)

I already have a general "help me choose bindings/board" thread here http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/68258-upgrading-gear-after-10-years-stiff.html but wanted to ask specifically about Burton Channel (ICS) adapter plates for my old (circa 2001) Drake F-60 Bindings.

I can't seem to find a place that will have them. In fact, I find it hard to find stores that carry/sell Drake bindings at all (10 years ago they were the sh!ts, no?). It doesn't help that they are an Italian company, and I sent an email in English via their website, but no response yet... :/

1) They seem to have adapters for ICS in their current lineup (from what I gathered reading the threads on this forum).

2) However, do they use the same size/diameter/teeth as they did 10 years ago? If so, I could use their current disc. If not, I guess I'm forced to "upgrade" my bindings...


----------



## PDubz (Feb 17, 2013)

...IMHO 

If you don't get the EST Bindings they kinda move around on you, its a little sketchy. I had an ICS board and used my old cartels with the adapter plate, I ended up trading the board for an 09.

I haven't dealt with them since 2010 though, good luck!


----------



## unsunken (Dec 15, 2009)

FWIW, my 3-4 year old Drakes look like they have the same disc.


----------



## herjazz (Feb 20, 2013)

FYI I still haven't been able to find a place to get Channel adapter plates. Drake hasn't responded back, and the few places I've been to in the city don't have them and/or carry Drakes at all. :/ Bummer...


----------

